# Barista camp EU



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Anybody else going to this? Line up includes quite the collection of names..

Not seen any mention of it but I guess somebody has to be the first to ask..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure how much use this training would be for a home enthusiast (which is probably the majority of members on here?) as that clearly isn't their target market. The Barista Guild of Europe say their 'primary goal is to foster community and professionalism among people

whose income derives from making cups of specialty-grade coffee'

(emphasis mine). I.e. Professional baristas.

€575 is a lot of dosh for training on something that isn't your job. I would think for the home user there are probably better suited training courses, which are probably cheaper?

Just my view and guess as to why nobody on here is talking about it.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

There are a few people kicking about who derive their income from coffee on here









And IDK - the foundation course is pretty basic and the talks aren't any more in depth than any of the more technical convos on here!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I just looked it up...it sure is a lot of money for 3 day affair (it starts 2pm Wednesday) and I notice the ticket includes full board, in a *shared* room! Adding on the airfare, another £300, sounds like an expensive few days to me for a "non barista". I think I could find lots of other things to spend £750+ on...in fact, I'm sure I could.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I just looked it up...it sure is a lot of money for 3 day affair (it starts 2pm Wednesday) and I notice the ticket includes full board, in a *shared* room! Adding on the airfare, another £300, sounds like an expensive few days to me for a "non barista". I think I could find lots of other things to spend £750+ on...in fact, I'm sure I could.


New tiles for your kitchen?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Where is the dedication people?









I was genuinely surprised by how many people know from about the coffee industry who appear to be going as it seems to be a far larger affair than I first imagined!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

For a home user to attend you have to be fairly well down the road of no return (obsession)


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Again IDK, most of the "home users" here know more than most of the so called professionals I've met over the years


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I would have gone but had already planned a holiday that overlaps with it. I thought it would be pretty interesting to meet people from all over and all with the common language of coffee. For interest sake that alone nearly made it worthwhile to me. I'm pretty sure that Dragan from espressomento is going - he's fairly recently become an advertiser on here.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i had a bloody awful 'espresso' yesterday after a good meal out, id like to send the guy who made me it on this course.

i sighed when half a pint of coffee was put down in front of me, having ordered a double espresso


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

The courses are available much cheaper in London etc, but the talks and social aspect of it is what swung me.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

robashton said:


> Where is the dedication people?


It's all relative. If you're in a position on your coffee journey where you feel this will help then that's fair enough.

For me, if I was in a position to spend circa £700 on coffee I would invest in equipment, as I feel I would get far more benefit out of that. Obviously given your equipment level that's not something that would probably be of any use to you.

If I had to get training, I would get training on my specific equipment. There are a number of trainers who offer this. I believe one on one training, on my equipment, would have far more of an improvement on my coffee than going to something like this where you will no doubt be pulling shots on large commercial machines.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its about far more then just pulling shots on machines. Most of the barista's attending will have done that to death already. Im guessing topics such as solubility, water, brew ratios, sustainability , customer service etc will be explored .


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Yup, that and drinking wine.

Lots of wine.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Of course @garydyke1, I was just implying that any hands on that will be done may be harder to relate to the home environment?

So out of interest Rob, which 'track' have you enrolled on?



> Raphael - Barista Foundation and Sensory Foundation
> 
> Michelangelo - Green Foundation and Sensory Foundation
> 
> ...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Barista Foundation

I feel as though while I've jumped in the deep end and started doing good new-fashioned high EY spro and filter with refractomer guided brew ratios there are dozens of holes missing in my standard barista knowledge - blind spots if you will.

I believe there is a lot to be learned about even things as dull-sounding as just keeping your workspace organised.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

yikes - that looks like work to me!

Holidays are for fun, not work


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Wine can turn any work related conference into fun.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Actually this looks great , by chance I have some time owing at work and home . Booked a ticket today . .....foundation one barista looks great


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Actually this looks great , by chance I have some time owing at work and home . Booked a ticket today . .....foundation one barista looks great


Good on you, though you'll get a lot out of it


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Actually this looks great , by chance I have some time owing at work and home . Booked a ticket today . .....foundation one barista looks great


 Seriously? Awesome - suspect there is a lot to learn beyond numbers and geekery (as well as more of that)

I know James Wallace will be there and I believe some others from the Scottish contingent


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like it's sold out. Anyone else on here get a ticket?


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Actually this looks great , by chance I have some time owing at work and home . Booked a ticket today . .....foundation one barista looks great


Nice one, 'specting nothing less than 3 sheets of A4 review, pictures mandatory and additional


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I intend on live blogging everything


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

The Gaggia distributor up the road from me does Barista training and also Limini coffee who are about half an hour drive away do them as well. I have been considering going on one, but to be fair my coffee making is pretty decent. If anything I would love to enhance my milk texturising to the point where I can get some latte art going


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

m4lcs67 said:


> If anything I would love to enhance my milk texturising to the point where I can get some latte art going


To pass foundation you have to have at the very least the smooth milk that would make that possible (at least from my understanding of the syllabus) - pretty sure that's where I'll fail too!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> To pass foundation you have to have at the very least the smooth milk that would make that possible (at least from my understanding of the syllabus) - pretty sure that's where I'll fail too!


What kit will be there, big commercial machines?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

There is a very fine line where you stop putting air into the milk. I have watched countless Youtube videos on milk texturising. I can get the milk nice and silky like wet gloss paint, but fall down when the key moment of doing the latte art starts. Short of having an expert stood next to you while you are actually doing it I don't know. The milk needs to be runny, but then the wrist action and the technique. I am sure the experts have wasted countless cups while developing their skills. There is truly no substitute for having someone stood next to you showing you. My quest continues.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> What kit will be there, big commercial machines?


Yep - hence why I'm a bit hosed unless there is a lot of time to practise haha. I had a go of James' GS3 and once again just exploded milk everywhere, my own fault for turning it on fullsteam when I was told not to of course.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You'll probably get some practice time - did you take goggles and a full length rubber apron (I mean spares to use for the milk texturing, who wouldn't travel with at least one set in case that wine leads to better things).


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'll pack some marigolds


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Don't think concerns over it being for industry professionals were really warranted, here is a blog post from day 1 of camp









http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/09/24/barista-camp-eu-2015-day-1/


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Day 2 http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/09/25/barista-camp-eu-2015-day-2/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great write-ups and summaries. Is Mrboots2u joining you on one of these days?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Great write-ups and summaries. Is Mrboots2u joining you on one of these days?


Lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz-


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ignore me. Obviously got my wire's crossed, lol!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

And the final entry http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/09/26/barista-camp-eu-day-three/


----------

